
The Bugs Bunny Defense - bitJericho
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-bugs-bunny-defense-48-hours-investigates-the-shooting-death-of-patrick-duffey/
======
turs0und
Wow. This is mind-blowing.

I've actually seen the "No more buwwets" episode. I just can't imagine
pointing a gun at someone and firing without having personally seen that there
were no more bullets, unless you actually didn't care or wanted to kill them.

~~~
a3n
Never rule out stupidity.

~~~
bitJericho
Unfortunately the officers investigating this crime did. She shot him twice at
very close range with a gun not suitable for fanning that she claimed she was
doing.

